# Super Bowl



## VARNYARD (Feb 4, 2008)

That was a killer game last night, the Giants pulled it off.


----------



## olympus (Feb 4, 2008)

I knew they would :bud :fiwo :dan :tomu


----------



## maddogg9019 (Feb 4, 2008)

...................................................  :bs


----------



## COWHER (Feb 4, 2008)

ino :bisl :ikiyo :cen :cen :bs2 :cen :cen :ikiyo :bisl ino

Pats are still a better team they just played like fools in the one game that mattered the most


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Feb 4, 2008)

was never a football fan, but i had my money on the Patriots


----------

